# XML auf iSeries   AS/400



## Josty_de (4. Mrz 2004)

Hallo

Hat jemand schon mit Java auf der AS/400 gearbeitet und mit XML Strukturen unter JDOM....
Über nachrichten würde ich mich freuen

Gruß
Markus


----------



## DP (4. Mrz 2004)

jetzt mal nichts zum thema as400 sondern jdom: bei grösseren dateien fliegt jdom auf die fresse.

grüße


----------



## AlArenal (4. Mrz 2004)

Mal ne (vielleicht) blöde Frage:

Welche Rolle spielt es, ob das Ganze auf ner AS/400 läuft, oder auf nem Amiga, oder sonstwas?


----------



## ZeusOfCrete (30. Jun 2004)

Hallo Markus,

ich habe mit dem JSDK 1.4.2 auf zum Test auf ISeries gearbeitet, um

 - XML-Daten zu validieren/parsen
 - XML/DTD/XSL/HTML Dateien nach W3C-Standard zu erstellen.

Gruß

Zeus


----------

